# DALLAS meetup



## thdallas (Sep 12, 2006)

http://shyness.meetup.com/128/?gj=sj2

Not sure if I made the link properly, but its a link to a support group in Dallas with some really good folks!


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

I am thinking about joining. What has been your experience with the group?


----------



## hopemiles (Nov 22, 2006)

I started that meetup group, but decided against keeping it going because meetup.com charges a monthly fee. If you're interested, though, I started a support group in Irving. Check out the thread for 'Group forming in Dallas area' or message me for more info.


----------

